# Chọn bếp từ loại tốt bạn cần dựa vào những tiêu chí nào ?



## Kenzy (24/11/18)

*Dịp cuối năm này bạn đang nên ý định mua sắm cho căn hộ của gia đình mình một loại bếp từ có chất lượng tốt, giá thành phải chăng, nhưng bạn đang rất băn khoăn không biết chọn loại bếp từ nào trên thị trường hiện nay. Vậy qua bài viết này bạn hãy dựa theo những tiêu chí đánh giá sau đây nhé.*

Có quá nhiều những sự lựa chọn trên thị trường hiện nay khi bạn chọn mua bếp từ, đầu tiên phải kể đến đó chính là thương hiệu, sau đó là thiết kế, mẫu mã đa dạng cùng với một giá thành khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, để chọn được một loại bếp từ chất lượng, đâu phải ai cũng có thể làm được, vậy qua bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ chỉ cho các bạn cách đánh giá một loại bếp từ hoàn hảo nhất.

*Hiểu rõ về nhu cầu sử dụng bếp từ*
Đầu tiên bạn phải hiểu rõ nhu cầu sử dụng bếp từ của gia đình mình, điều bạn quan tâm chính là sử dụng nó như thế nào mới hợp lý, điều kiện sử dụng hay không gian trưng bày loại bếp từ đó ra sao.



​
Trước khi tiến hành mua bếp từ bạn cần suy nghĩ xem mình và gia đình có nhu cầu hay không, có cần thiết phải mua bếp điện từ trong khi gia đình đã có sẵn bếp ga hay bếp hồng ngoại.

Do đó hãy hỏi bản thân và ý kiến của các thành viên trong gia đình mình để có những lựa chọn cho phù hợp nhất.

*Phân loại bếp từ để lựa chọn cho phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có khá nhiều cách phân loại bếp từ như có thể dựa vào vị trí lắp đặt và số lượng lò nấu.

Dựa vào vị trí lắp đặt chúng ta sẽ chia bếp từ thành bếp từ âm và bếp từ dương.

Với bếp từ âm: Loại bếp từ này được thiết kế, lắp đặt trực tiếp xuống mặt bếp nên rất gọn gàng và giúp căn bếp của bạn vô cùng sang trọng.

Với bếp từ dương: Đây là loại bếp từ mini mà bạn hay thấy nhất, với kiểu dáng vuông vắn gọn nhẹ giúp bạn tiện lợi trong quá trình di chuyển.

Dựa vào số lượng lò nấu: Bạn có thể dựa vào số lượng lò nấu 1,2,3,4 hay 5… để phân loại bếp từ.

Với bếp từ đơn (1 lò nấu): Sử dụng bếp này để nấu lẩu rất phù hợp, bạn có thể mang theo khi đi du lịch hay dã ngoại.

Với bếp từ đôi (2): Nếu gia đình bạn không đông lắm, chỉ khoảng 2-5 thành thì bếp đôi là sự lựa chọn cho bạn.

Với bếp 3,4,5: Dùng cho các gia đình có đông thành viên, nhưng đa phần được dùng trong các nhà hàng, tiệc cưới những nơi tổ chức sự kiện.

Kinh nghiệm: Thường thì các gia đình có không gian bếp nhỏ sẽ thích lựa chọn bếp từ dương hơn vì nó đơn giản và tiện dụng, còn bếp từ âm thì chỉ phù hợp với những không gian bếp lớn và hiện đại.

*Chọn mua bếp từ dựa vào chất liệu tạo thành bếp*
Các bộ phận cấu thành nên bếp từ mà bạn lựa chọn đang sử dụng chất liệu gì cũng là điều rất đáng quan tâm.

Mặt kính bếp: thường được làm từ 4 chất liệu cơ bản là kính chịu nhiệt, Schott, Cemramic hoặc Crystallite. Mỗi loại sẽ có những khả năng chịu nhiệt, chịu lực, chống va đập cũng như chống trầy xước khác nhau, nhưng phổ biến nhất chính vẫn là mặt kính chịu nhiệt vì nó có giá thành rẻ.



​
Thân bếp: nếu sử dụng chất liệu thép không gỉ hay inox sẽ giúp đảm bảo độ an toàn với người dùng và đảm bảo không bị gỉ sét.

Mâm từ: ảnh hưởng đến lượng nhiệt trong quá trình nấu nướng, do đó mâm được làm từ chất liệu đồng sẽ đảm bảo khả năng truyền nhiệt.

*Các chức năng đi kèm trên bếp từ*
Đa phần các bếp hiện nay được trang bị nhiều tiện ích như: đa dạng chế độ nấu, chức năng hẹn giờ tự động dành cho những người có thời gian bận rộn, chức năng nấu tiết kiệm điện, hẹn giờ tự động hay khóa an toàn với những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ. Bảng điều khiển có hỗ trợ tiếng Việt hay khả năng hiển thị có rõ ràng không thì bạn cũng cần phải quan tâm.

*Chọn bếp từ có công suất phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng tránh lãng phí*
Công suất là yếu tố cực kỳ quan trọng, quyết định khả năng làm chín thức ăn nhanh hay chậm. Vì thế với các bếp có công suất lớn thì khả năng làm chín thức ăn sẽ nhanh hơn nhưng sẽ tiêu thụ khá nhiều điện năng đấy nhé.

Gợi ý: Đối với các dòng bếp từ đơn thì bạn nên chọn các sản phẩm có công suất thấp nhất khoảng 2000W.

*Mua bếp từ với giá bao nhiêu là hợp lý*
Giá cả là vấn đề được các chị em nội trợ quan tâm đầu tiên khi mua hàng, để tiện cho bạn lựa chọn thì dưới đây chúng tôi có đưa ra 3 phân khúc, mỗi phân khúc sẽ có những mức giá khác nhau và tùy vào tình hình kinh tế mà bạn cho phù hợp.

Phân khúc bình dân giá rẻ có giá bán dao động dưới 1 triệu: Với mức giá này bạn sẽ sở hữu được một sản phẩm có chất lượng, cũng như thiết kế tương đối hạn chế.



​
Các sản phẩm ở phân khúc này cũng khá đa dạng về chủng loại, mẫu mã nhưng thường là các loại bếp đơn. Đây là phân khúc phù hợp với những gia đình có nhu cầu sử dụng bếp không nhiều và có mức thu nhập thấp.

Phân khúc tầm trung có giá dao động từ 1-3 triệu: Với những gia đình có nhu cầu sử dụng bếp từ nhiều thì đây là một sự lựa chọn phù hợp, các bếp từ ở phân khúc này hầu như đã đảm bảo đầy đủ cả về mặt chức năng lẫn thiết kế.

Phân khúc cao cấp có mức giá trên 3 triệu: Đa phần là bếp từ đôi, một số dòng cao cấp còn có mức giá lên đến 30-40 triệu là điều rất đổi bình thường.

*Thời gian bảo hành của loại bếp từ đó*
Các bếp từ hiện nay có mức bảo hành từ 12 tháng cho đến 3 năm, với chế độ bảo hành này bạn cũng sẽ cảm thấy an tâm hơn trong quá trình sử dụng.

Đồng thời trong quá trình tìm nơi mua hàng nên hạn chế những đại chỉ nhỏ lẻ, những nơi kinh doanh không minh bạch nhé.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

